# March Photo Contest



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kismet and our granddaughter when she was a baby. She is 2 and a a half now and they are still best friends. he was 9 months old when she was born so they have grown up together


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme, this will be another fun contest. 
Love the photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What fun it was looking through all the years of photos of Honey. Here's a favorite of mine and one just for fun.
Our grand daughter happily holding a sleeping Honey on her second day home.









Not an entry, here they are six months later...Honey still thinks she's a lap dog!


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Roo was always close by my children. And often he brought George (his stuffed animal) to join him.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Oh, so many choices for this month! I love this one because of Alex’s joy. Bella, no longer a lap dog sized puppy, still loves to snuggle with her Alex [emoji177]


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photo contest is open for March. Share a pic in this fun contest, the theme is *'Just Kidding Around'.*


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is not for the contest, but here's a favorite of my last Golden, Luke, with granddaughter Grace (she's eight now -- time flies!) It makes me smile because Grace loved holding the hose and Luke would walk up and put his face right in it. lol


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> This is not for the contest, but here's a favorite of my last Golden, Luke, with granddaughter Grace (she's eight now -- time flies!) It makes me smile because Grace loved holding the hose and Luke would walk up and put his face right in it. lol
> 
> 
> Oh wow. That would have been a winner
> ...


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> This is not for the contest, but here's a favorite of my last Golden, Luke, with granddaughter Grace (she's eight now -- time flies!) It makes me smile because Grace loved holding the hose and Luke would walk up and put his face right in it. lol
> 
> View attachment 881113


What a cute photo. You have a gift for capturing special moments diane0905!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Not an entry, but I just took this. It is amazing how they grow up so fast! I think two years have passed and that little girl on the couch is now learning to drive and we have a puppy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

rosegold said:


> What a cute photo. You have a gift for capturing special moments diane0905!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

We don't have kids in the house but Jarvis is super calm around them. Just enjoys the attention this was at a Halloween event at the park. The child in question asked if he could pet our lion.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

diane0905 has given us another example of goldens *JUST KIDDING AROUND* with this wonderful photo!
Do you have a favorite photo to share?



diane0905 said:


> This is not for the contest, but here's a favorite of my last Golden, Luke, with granddaughter Grace (she's eight now -- time flies!) It makes me smile because Grace loved holding the hose and Luke would walk up and put his face right in it. lol
> 
> View attachment 881113


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend's here so it's a great time to think about sharing a photo of your golden having fun with kids.

Diane0905 won the February Photo Contest and has chosen a fun theme for March,* 'Just Kidding Around'.*

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 21st. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Grandson Zack using Hunter as a pillow as he watched cartoons on TV. Hunter loved my grandkids and alwasy wanted to be near them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's so cute!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruby, comforting Jackie when she was sick.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ceegee said:


> Ruby, comforting Jackie when she was sick.
> View attachment 881234


So adorable. Goldens will do everything with us.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The Photo Contest has a fun theme for March,* 'Just Kidding Around'.*

What's more adorable than pictures of goldens with children? Share any photo of them playing, sleeping, training or any activity, it's your choice!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 21st. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share a photo of you golden kidding around!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Our best friend's daughter meeting our first Golden girl in 2003


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Deborus12 said:


> Our best friend's daughter meeting our first Golden girl in 2003
> View attachment 881315


Look at how happy she is!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a Monday reminder!



Ivyacres said:


> The Photo Contest has a fun theme for March,* 'Just Kidding Around'.*
> 
> What's more adorable than pictures of goldens with children? Share any photo of them playing, sleeping, training or any activity, it's your choice!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 21st. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Diane0905 won the February Photo Contest and has chosen a fun theme for March,* 'Just Kidding Around'.*

What's more adorable than pictures of goldens with children? Share any photo of them playing, sleeping, training or any activity, it's your choice!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 21st. Please, one entry per membership.
We love seeing all the member's photos. Pics from members with 25 or more posts will be entered into the Voting Poll for the Photo of the month.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 3 days left to share a photo of your golden Kidding Around before the contest closes on Sunday, March 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up...this contest closes in 2 days on the 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only one day left to enter the March Photo Contest.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie and my son who was about 13, in training class.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest will close this afternoon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed.


----------

